# Diesel Fuel Cheaper Than Unleaded By April....



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Diesel fuel cheaper than unleaded by April....

Bloomberg


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> Diesel fuel cheaper than unleaded by April....
> 
> Bloomberg


I've noticed that trend, here in N GA, too!! Diesel is down to $2.09/gal and reg unleaded runs about $1.89/gal. Based on the fuel economy increase, as well as towing capacity, the diesel's looking much better every day. I want my TRUCK BACK!!!








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It is already cheaper than premium here.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

$1.95 per gallon for diesel here in Dallas area this morning. Still about .25 cents higher then unleaded though..


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

In my neck of the woods, diesel is about a nickel cheaper than the lowest grade of gasoline right now. WHOOPEE!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Diesel is 2.29 here in SE Ohio. go figure we are always the highest priced fuel in the state.







But still glad it is down a little.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Finally, that 6k option will start saving me money!









Of course regardless of price of fuel it is still worth it!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Diesel is $1.88 in Abilene now.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just yesterday while I was refueling, I was wondering if this was coming. Gas prices have been on a steady climb around here lately but diesel has stayed very stable. I have not seen it less yet myself, but yesterday it was only 4 cents more than premium. Another week at the current trends, and it will be less.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: O_C, where have you seen it less?


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

$1.73 at the Safeway down the street before any discount. Regular unleaded is $1.88! I save up the rewards and refuel the truck once a month, and get 20-30 cents per gallon off. If I filled up today, I would pay $1.43 a gallon for diesel!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Just yesterday while I was refueling, I was wondering if this was coming. Gas prices have been on a steady climb around here lately but diesel has stayed very stable. I have not seen it less yet myself, but yesterday it was only 4 cents more than premium. Another week at the current trends, and it will be less.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> ...


Best I've seen around here is $2.39 (Washington square area).

Now..I was out in Hillsboro the other day (actually went to my office) and the Chevron there was at $3.69. Holy Rip You Off Batman!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just yesterday while I was refueling, I was wondering if this was coming. Gas prices have been on a steady climb around here lately but diesel has stayed very stable. I have not seen it less yet myself, but yesterday it was only 4 cents more than premium. Another week at the current trends, and it will be less.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> ...


Best I've seen around here is $2.39 (Washington square area).

Now..I was out in Hillsboro the other day (actually went to my office) and the Chevron there was at $3.69. Holy Rip You Off Batman!!
[/quote]

I paid $2.359 at the Union 76 out here on Marine Drive. Premium was $2.319 and I think regular was about $2.09. So, it's got a little ways to go.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Paid $1.79 at BP this morning for Diesel.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Paid $1.79 at BP this morning for Diesel.


Not that is just NOT fair!!!!


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Filled up last weekend at $2.15 here in Joisey....regular going for $1.71


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Well I guess that will mean that diesel trucks will climb in price even more!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Well I guess that will mean that diesel trucks will climb in price even more!


Not sure if the new ones would really climb, but the used prices might. Right now there is such a glut of trucks out there, I bet you still have a little time to find the right one!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll definitely enjoy the low prices while they're here. I'm starting to see more $1.94 prices around here. This will make the spring and summer trips a bit more enjoyable and might allow for a few more.









I really like those VW TDI Jetta's. If they had one in the Passat my DW would be driving one instead of a Honda Accord (Honda was supposed to have a diesel Accord in the U.S. by 2009 w/ an est. hwy mpg of 50+).

Brad


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

bradnjess said:


> ...(Honda was supposed to have a diesel Accord in the U.S. by 2009 w/ an est. hwy mpg of 50+).
> 
> Brad


 The Honda engine already exists. Its a 2 turbo that they plan to put into a MDX for 2009 I thought. They don't use the "add a blue" but have a special catalyst that produces the amonia needed.

I think this will be a good engine size to get the mpgs we will need when it goes back to $3-5 a gallon. European 2.0 diesels get about 45 to the imperial gallon or about 38 mpg to the us gallon with real world driving. In us driving terms most would be able to get over 40 mpg. If they make amini van then we will be in the market for one by that time.

Another post this week showed how diesel production was being increased in the US around the world so prices may not be so different to gas as we have seen recently.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I am definately enjoying it. What a nice feeling. Took a trip last weekend, about 330 miles round trip. Used the new truck and tried to different tuner settings.

+90hp going out at 65-70mph and got 18.0mpg
+40hp coming home at 70-75 and got 18.7mpg

according to lieometer, but as I recall it is pretty close. Used about $45 in fuel. woohoo


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

OutbackPM said:


> ...(Honda was supposed to have a diesel Accord in the U.S. by 2009 w/ an est. hwy mpg of 50+).
> 
> Brad


 The Honda engine already exists. Its a 2 turbo that they plan to put into a MDX for 2009 I thought. They don't use the "add a blue" but have a special catalyst that produces the amonia needed.

I think this will be a good engine size to get the mpgs we will need when it goes back to $3-5 a gallon. European 2.0 diesels get about 45 to the imperial gallon or about 38 mpg to the us gallon with real world driving. In us driving terms most would be able to get over 40 mpg. If they make amini van then we will be in the market for one by that time.

Another post this week showed how diesel production was being increased in the US around the world so prices may not be so different to gas as we have seen recently.
[/quote]
Most all manufacturers (except for VW) backed out of the diesel passenger car market.








Rumors in the industry was that the Honda engine didn't meet the 2010 US emissions with an auto transmission.









Maybe these lower prices will encourage some to reconsider.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

up here in northern b.c . diesel is 85.9 a litre gas 92.9 a litre


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Paid $1.79 at BP this morning for Diesel.


Not that is just NOT fair!!!!
[/quote]

Well, isn't there the obligatory $0.20 increase per gallon to compensate for the mandatory "somebody else pumps your fuel for you" law? That was the hardest thing for a California kid to get used to on road trips and my three year stint at the U of O. I tried to locate those truck stops or similar (one in Cottage Grove and another in Sutherlin) where you could find the pumps in the back of the facility where you could pump your fuel for yourself.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

cabullydogs said:


> Paid $1.79 at BP this morning for Diesel.


Not that is just NOT fair!!!!
[/quote]

Well, isn't there the obligatory $0.20 increase per gallon to compensate for the mandatory "somebody else pumps your fuel for you" law? That was the hardest thing for a California kid to get used to on road trips and my three year stint at the U of O. I tried to locate those truck stops or similar (one in Cottage Grove and another in Sutherlin) where you could find the pumps in the back of the facility where you could pump your fuel for yourself.
[/quote]

I wish I knew how much it costs me to have it pumped for me. A quick drive over the river to Washington...and the price is the same, so I'm not sure we are paying that much to sit in a warm car.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Paid $1.91 yesterday at Safeway after the standard $.03 discount. Diesel was the lowest of the 4 fuels!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I paid $2.359 at the Union 76 out here on Marine Drive. Premium was $2.319 and I think regular was about $2.09. So, it's got a little ways to go.


Today it went to $2.09!!!! Now that is what I'm talk'n about.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I guess Florida did not get the memo...

Reg gas.............$1.85

Diesel................$2.46


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> I guess Florida did not get the memo...
> 
> Reg gas.............$1.85
> 
> Diesel................$2.46


Guess they tried to save a few bucks and used the pony express service....


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Joonbee said:


> I am definately enjoying it. What a nice feeling. Took a trip last weekend, about 330 miles round trip. Used the new truck and tried to different tuner settings.
> 
> +90hp going out at 65-70mph and got 18.0mpg
> +40hp coming home at 70-75 and got 18.7mpg
> ...


That is looking pretty good Jim. If your truck is like mine , which it is with the mods, then I bet you look good to get 22MPG unloaded on the highway once summer rolls around. Nice mileage for 660 ft-lbs of torque!!!! Yes winter fuel and cooler temps do effect it that much.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Paid $1.79 at BP this morning for Diesel.


Not that is just NOT fair!!!!
[/quote]

Well, isn't there the obligatory $0.20 increase per gallon to compensate for the mandatory "somebody else pumps your fuel for you" law? That was the hardest thing for a California kid to get used to on road trips and my three year stint at the U of O. I tried to locate those truck stops or similar (one in Cottage Grove and another in Sutherlin) where you could find the pumps in the back of the facility where you could pump your fuel for yourself.
[/quote]

I wish I knew how much it costs me to have it pumped for me. A quick drive over the river to Washington...and the price is the same, so I'm not sure we are paying that much to sit in a warm car.
[/quote]

Jim,

I was just told the other day that here in Oregon, the 'You can't pump it yourself' law does not apply to diesel. In fact, there is a Chevron station up on Hayden Island that will not pump you diesel for you! A work mate of mine found out the other day after sitting in his truck for 15 minutes waiting for the attendant to come. He never did!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I was just told the other day that here in Oregon, the 'You can't pump it yourself' law does not apply to diesel. In fact, there is a Chevron station up on Hayden Island that will not pump you diesel for you! A work mate of mine found out the other day after sitting in his truck for 15 minutes waiting for the attendant to come. He never did!


Interesting...

I will be filling up later today (at $2.09 thank you very much) and I will ask the guy there if I can pump my own in the future.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That would be nice. My DW reminds me every once in a while that diesel has been higher than gasoline since the month I bought mine.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh yeah! Daddy gots him some of that good $2.099 diesel today!
Oh, I feel good!.... I knew that I would now!... uhh... James Brown!... WHOO!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oh yeah! Daddy gots him some of that good $2.099 diesel today!
> Oh, I feel good!.... I knew that I would now!... uhh... James Brown!... WHOO!!!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Now that I've tasted $2.09...I'm dieing to have a little $1.xx taste.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

OK, but did you guys get to pump it yourself? Inquiring minds want to know.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

cabullydogs said:


> OK, but did you guys get to pump it yourself? Inquiring minds want to know.....


The station I go to said "nope". So I stayed in my warm truck and played Brickbreaker on my Blackberry while the kids that was probably the "cool guy" in high school filled my tank.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh yeah! Daddy gots him some of that good $2.099 diesel today!
> Oh, I feel good!.... I knew that I would now!... uhh... James Brown!... WHOO!!!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Now that I've tasted $2.09...I'm dieing to have a little $1.xx taste.








[/quote]
I'm going to test out some $1.99 on my way home from work tonight (it was just too cold this morning since we have to pump our own







)


----------



## blackhills6 (Mar 2, 2009)

Diesel just dropped from $2.19 to $1.89 yesterday! WOOHOO!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Wa state didn't get the memo!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now that I've tasted $2.09...I'm dieing to have a little $1.xx taste.


It's kind of like a crack additiction, eh?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Loving_Our_Outback (Aug 15, 2006)

I just passed a station here in Tulsa that was selling deisel for $1.78 and regular unleaded for $1.79!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now that I've tasted $2.09...I'm dieing to have a little $1.xx taste.


It's kind of like a crack additiction, eh?

Happy Trails,
Doug

[/quote]

I must be...

I find myself using wwww.portlandgasprices.com all the time...I'm soooo eager to find it under $2.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

The station I go to said "nope". So I stayed in my warm truck and played Brickbreaker on my Blackberry while the kids that was probably the "cool guy" in high school filled my tank.








[/quote]

Now I don't care who you rare, that's funny!!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds great! Now if we could only get this info sent up here to Alaska.







Nice to see that most of you are enjoying the low fuel prices. Now for an update... Alaska $2.38/gal regular gas and $3.38/gal diesel.







Time will tell.







All that comes to mind is "Drill baby Drill"!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

The station I go to said "nope". So I stayed in my warm truck and played Brickbreaker on my Blackberry while the kids that was probably the "cool guy" in high school filled my tank.








[/quote]

SUBDIVISIONS.....

$2.05 around here today. Sub $2 is just around the corner!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

$2.05 around here today. Sub $2 is just around the corner!

Oops, Button happy #1


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

$2.05 around here today. Sub $2 is just around the corner!

Super oops, Button happy #2. Sorry...


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Sounds great! Now if we could only get this info sent up here to Alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's too bad you don't have any oil up there in Alaska.....


----------



## swcolorado (Mar 16, 2008)

I think I'm still on Oregon's Most Wanted list!!!!! Last time we were up there I got out grabbed the nozzle and tried to pump my own fuel. The poor kid " cool guy from high school" didn't know what I was trying to do. He sure was mad!!!! We still laugh about it 8 years later!!!

By the way Diesel is all the way down to 2.49 here. Then summer will hit$$$$$$$$


----------



## charles (Mar 14, 2005)

Diesel = 1.89 Regular Gas = 1.78
Here in North East Arkansas


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

charles said:


> Diesel = 1.89 Regular Gas = 1.78
> Here in North East Arkansas


I have found when placing orders over the phone Alsaka (AK) often gets confused with Arkansas (AR)







I sure wish this was the same with the price of Gas and Diesel. Want to swap Diesel-$1.89 Regular Gas- $1.78 for Diesel-$3.38 Regular Gas-$2.38?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Here in SE Iowa Murphy's got Diesel for $1.83 and gas @ $1.77 but everywhere else gas is $1.89 so in a way, Diesel is cheaper than gas


----------



## Mstng1964 (Oct 19, 2007)

I just filled up a couple of days ago with Diesel for $1.99, that same station had reg unleaded for $2.05. On the other side of town reg unleaded was still $2.05 but diesel was $2.39.

This morning I saw Diesel at $1.90 a gallon and reg unleaded still $2.05.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

They are hangin gon here adn won't break the $2 mark. Been $2.09 and now $2.05 for the past several weeks. Need someone to get it started adn then I think we see it drop.


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Paid $2.03/gal for diesel the other day at a Chevron in Walnut Creek, CA.


----------



## Loving_Our_Outback (Aug 15, 2006)

Paid $1.75 for diesel last night in Broken Arrow Oklahoma, regular unleaded was $1.79.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

SoCal yesterday = $1.969 - about a dime cheaper than unleaded!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm seeing a significant difference between unleaded and diesel lately around Ohio. Diesel is anywhere between $2.29 - 2.39 and unleaded
is around $2.49 - $2.59 or so. Some stations have diesel about $.20 - $.30 cheaper than unleaded (at the moment!).


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I filled up over the weekend, and diesel was 6 cents cheaper than regular. It's been years around here since that was the case.
I guess that 14MPG isn't looking so bad right about now, huh Mr. Smart car driver?!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I filled up over the weekend, and diesel was 6 cents cheaper than regular. It's been years around here since that was the case.
> I guess that 14MPG isn't looking so bad right about now, huh Mr. Smart car driver?!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Hey Doug, perhaps you should help out that Smart Car driver who has to buy the EXPENSIVE gas.... I'd bet you could give him (and his car) a ride in the bed of the truck .


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Gas $2.69
Diesel $2.35

Its finally cheaper to drive my F350 Diesel than it was to drive my F150 Gas!


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Gas $2.69
> Diesel $2.35
> 
> Its finally cheaper to drive my F350 Diesel than it was to drive my F150 Gas!


dont get too used to it as it will go back up! At least i know in the northeast it goes back up in the fall when home heating fuel starts to sell again.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Just in from the Last Frontier...Gas $2.62/gal and Diesel $3.22/gal!







All that comes to mind is "Drill Baby Drill"


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Southern Maryland, paid $2.29 on ten cents off Monday at the local Shell Station. Gas is $2.42...with five cents off Thursday's. Yes, I will be driving the new TV with a smile on my face.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Just in from the Last Frontier...Gas $2.62/gal and Diesel $3.22/gal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say WHAT!!! $3.22 for diesel is crazy.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

It is $2.399 in Canby this afternoon, unleaded was $2.459.







I was hoping it was going to stay at the $2.00 range for the summer....

I guess I can always dream.


----------

